# Haddon Tunnel - May 2012



## PaulPowers (May 11, 2012)

> Haddon Tunnel is a tunnel in Derbyshire, England built by the Midland Railway extending the Manchester, Buxton, Matlock and Midlands Junction Railway from Rowsley to Buxton, opened in 1863.
> 
> Although the line closed in 1967, it has historic interest, for it was on the Midland Railway (and LMS) main line from London to Manchester, and there are ambitious plans by Peak Rail to reopen it as part of its extension to Bakewell.
> It had been constructed entirely to hide it from the view of the Duke of Rutland where the line passed Haddon Hall. It is 1,058 yards (967 m) long and, being close to the surface, it was mostly built by the 'cut and cover' method. There were five ventilation shafts, one being the full width of the double-track tunnel, the deepest being only 12 feet (3.7 m).



I failed to get into the first site I was looking at so decided to head down Haddon Tunnel instead.

The entry is easy but with it raining there was a small waterfall over the entrance so I was soaked 

Entrance











After this I found it was warmer to be naked than in my wet clothes so I decided to continue on in just my wellys










A remaining sleeper at the cutting





Limescale carried down in the water pouring through the tunnel walls has coated everything making it look petrified 





And finally looking back


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 11, 2012)

Great find mr powers brillant pics i love the last picture with the red light .


----------



## urban phantom (May 11, 2012)

Nice work mate


----------



## Catmandoo (May 11, 2012)

Great shots!


----------



## leftorium (May 11, 2012)

I think I prefer the proper suit to the birthday suit


----------



## leftorium (May 11, 2012)

you have to admire Peak rail for their optimism although I can't see it myself what with the cycle trail and someone accidentally building an industrial estate across the trackbed oh and the dismantled bridge that is on a high route.... almost as optimistic as the Cromford canal society who seem to be blind to the fact that their restoration route goes right through stevensons and the Transco distribution and storage centre ... bless them all


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 11, 2012)

Nice shots as always Paul!


----------



## PaulPowers (May 11, 2012)

leftorium said:


> I think I prefer the proper suit to the birthday suit



Sometimes it's good to just get naked and go for a stroll


----------



## TK421 (May 13, 2012)

First and last photos are stunning mate, the rest are great too! 

Now then, imagine as you will at the other end of the tunnel another explorer, say me, arrives and thinks, I know, I will wander through here, its dark, and I'm alone.......then out of the mist come you in the nick 

Its enough to put you off your dinner........no offence of course

smashing set of photos chief.


----------



## PaulPowers (May 15, 2012)

TK421 said:


> Now then, imagine as you will at the other end of the tunnel another explorer, say me, arrives and thinks, I know, I will wander through here, its dark, and I'm alone.......then out of the mist come you in the nick



I'd see the torch and scramble to get my wet clothes back on


----------

